# Merlin Excalibur Update



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

looks really nice. what really got me was the triad stab system. looks like no us distributor for those.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

avid3d said:


> looks really nice. what really got me was the triad stab system. looks like no us distributor for those.


ERRRR>>>>Me not even know who in the blankey-blank MAKES that Triad System?

I needs ta investigate....although my Big JonSon Stablizer works superbly well for me...so a switch in stablization probably isn't in the cards for me.

Which of the three colours posted is your favorite? Notice the WHITE limbs????

field14


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

field14 said:


> ERRRR>>>>Me not even know who in the blankey-blank MAKES that Triad System?
> 
> I needs ta investigate....although my Big JonSon Stablizer works superbly well for me...so a switch in stablization probably isn't in the cards for me.
> 
> ...


http://www.macarchery.com/stabilisers.htm

i'm a hoyt guy forever.....


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

avid3d said:


> http://www.macarchery.com/stabilisers.htm
> 
> i'm a hoyt guy forever.....


Dah, I should have realized that MERLIN had something to do with the TRIAD system of stabilisation!

I WAS a Hoyt guy forever....that is until I got my first Merlin NOVA many years back....Shot for Merlin for many years,....but then I got a case of STUPID and went back to HOYT...huge boo-boo and mistake that was...and now I'm back to reality and MERLIN. 

I do, because of my intentional tremor, however, require a very STIFF main stabilizer so it doesn't start to gyrate out there....thus, the stiff version of Jon Eide's "Big JonSon" stabilizer.

field14


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

avid3d said:


> looks really nice. what really got me was the triad stab system. looks like no us distributor for those.


Your USA distributor for the TRIAD stabilizers and other MAC items is none other than....Pinwheel12 or Kevin Speckman....Merlin, USA.

field14


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

thanks........what ever happened to that genesis stab i sold you a good while back?


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

avid3d said:


> thanks........what ever happened to that genesis stab i sold you a good while back?


One of my students uses it on his bow; it was a very, very good fit for his shooting and is being put to great use. He has shot several personal bests with it on his rig and swears by it. It worked just fine for me until the tremor got worse; then it was too "bouncy" and you know what happens once a stabilizer starts to bouncing....

Seems we both have another commonality....as in cycling. I'm big into road bicycling for distances....ain't in it to RACE....but sure do love to stack on the miles. Lance won't WIN the Tour this year, but he will make 'em stand up and pay attention.....

field14


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

i haven't missed a tour since 1990. back in the 90's i was doing around 5000 miles a year.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

avid3d said:


> i haven't missed a tour since 1990. back in the 90's i was doing around 5000 miles a year.


I just started riding 3 years ago. Last year, I logged 5,380 miles for the year and it would have been more had I not gone back to "work." in mid-August.

This year, I'm almost at 2,000 (I'll have 2,000 by the end of this week, hopefully) and we lost January-March because the weather sucked and we couldn't make a "Florida run" like we did the year before.

It is just so relaxing to be out and here in Illinois, we are blessed with miles and miles of "side roads" that are smooth and pretty much traffic free.

Got me a Specialized Roubaix Expert Triple...and just love it. Shimano Ultegra SL components, 10 speed. Continental Gatorskin 4000S tires that run about 4,000 miles before needing to be changed....sweet.

Now, if I could shoot as well and as long as I can ride and climb hills, I"d be back in business! hahahaha.

Field14


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Okay field....................back on track! (and not the BIKE track either...) LOL


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

scooby3xs said:


> Okay field....................back on track! (and not the BIKE track either...) LOL


But Denise......having a strong set of legs...is crucial to archery. One doesn't really realize that until one of the two legs is injured...and then you quickly discover just how much archery requires the use of two GOOD legs; unless you are wheelchair bound, that is.

However, to get back on track.....I'm sure glad that Ben put in the angled grip and for the thumb relief in the riser on the Excalibur....Those two supposedly "little" things are some of those which separates the Merlins from the rest of the pack...and might, along with the other innovations NEW to Merlin alone, have the "rest of the pack" running to try to "keep up with the Joneses." :mg::embara::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:

Scoobs? Are you counting the days yet? hahahaha

field14


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

I m so counting the days! I have to go out and PRACTICE (UGH!) again with the bow that I will be retiring and be glad so I am. I have the pics of the new Excalibur posted at my desk at work, home and well in my bow case reminding me is it not too much longer til I get that baby in my hands and start shooting like I use to!

Just like Bon Jovi and Jennifer Nettles says "who says you can't go home"!!

I am ready!

~Scoobs~


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Awesome Looking bow, Field14. :thumbs_up

Here's a couple links to one being shot on youtube.
It seems really quiet and smooth.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZrJpDbzHbQ&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fySN3URGpYw&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KytcXI7epi8


----------



## thunderthief34 (Jun 15, 2008)

Heres mine being shot my me. Its an EX37 in Lava Blue.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9A5FPmLbMw

Has anyone in the USA got their Excalibur yet?


----------



## wally (May 14, 2003)

*Merlin excalibur*

TTT FOR A SUPER BOW smile:


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Thunderchief,

Pre-orders here in the US were shipped Monday so we should get somewhere within the next week or two. They make a quick stop at Merlin USA in NH for a quick once over and then on to us. I am hoping to have it shortly. I plan on shooting it at our US outdoor championshbips end of July.

Mine is a EX34 in lava blue (do to my itty bitty draw length :embara but assured it is gonna work out great for me. I can't wait!

~Scoobs~


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Mine is an EX-40 and the color? Heck, I dunno.....does Color make 'em shoot differently or something? All joking aside, I let Ben pick the color of mine...so I guess I will get a pleasant surprise when I open the box, haha.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## bullet13 (Aug 17, 2004)

I have an EX40 on the way bronze in color. 

The Merlin web site has been updated with more info and specs on the bows. Tec section has the owners manual.

I live an hour from Merlin USA / 300 Archery. I hope to be the second person in the US to get the Excalibur Kevin being the first of course. :shade:

www.merlin-bows.co.uk


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

bullet13 said:


> I have an EX40 on the way bronze in color.
> 
> The Merlin web site has been updated with more info and specs on the bows. Tec section has the owners manual.
> 
> ...


Some people.................hehe.....:wink:

I'm just glad to be back in the fold, Dave.....I got 3 tourneys to get this shooting for as soon as it gets here - the 18th/25th and 2nd. I will be a piece of cake.


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

How do you think the 34" Excalibur would do as a hunting bow ??


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Hit-em said:


> How do you think the 34" Excalibur would do as a hunting bow ??


I haven't seen the "camo" finish on the Excalibur, but if it is anything like the "Sherwood Forest" camo...it is going to be something to behold! I didn't hesitate to shoot my Camo XT for TARGET and of course, 3-D or hunting.

The Excalibur, in the 34" or 37", or even the 40" ATA should make a heckuva hunting bow, IMHO. From what I'm told, the bow is QUIET, stable, forgiving, and has a much more smooth drawing cycle than the "old" Viper cams, but still has the zip.

Personally, I wouldn't hesitate for an instant to have an Excalibur as a hunting bow! Check with Pinwheel12 for pricing and availability; he'll guide you in the right direction.

Once the Excalibur hits the USA sometime next week or shortly thereafter...people will get an awakening and and "eye-opener" for sure!

field14


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Wow, the Excalibur looks better each time I see it !
If I still had the fire going, I would have to get one. 
I read, elsewhere, that it looked like a Hoyt but, jmo, it looks better built and better crafted. :thumbs_up
Plus, it looks different enough to easily tell it stands on its own merit.
Good to see you here, Scooby. 
Hope you're doing well !


----------



## Dilligaf (Dec 25, 2005)

field14 said:


> Mine is an EX-40 and the color? Heck, I dunno.....does Color make 'em shoot differently or something?
> 
> field14 (Tom D.)


Stats show that blue bows generally shoot higher scores.


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

Sagittarius said:


> I read, elsewhere, that it looked like a Hoyt but, jmo, it looks better built and better crafted. :thumbs_up


Amazing how you can see that only looking at some pictures and videos


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

442fps said:


> Amazing how you can see that only looking at some pictures and videos


Sagg has had Merlin bows before and KNOWS about the craftmanship, fit and finish on Merlin bows.

You gotsta remember that MERLIN built their bridged riser back in 1990 and "revamped it" about 5 years ago with the XT. S Merlin's bridged riser was being built long BEFORE Hoyt's advent of their bridged riser "tec" series of bows. In addition, Hoyt didn't "invent" the bridged riser in the first place...that goes back to the early 1970's on some recurve risers....and Black Widow comes to mind, among others.

Other details on the Excalibur completely separate it from Hoyt bows....grip design, riser stiffness, type of aluminum used, grip angle vertically and horizontally, grip positioning, limb width, limb design, cam design and draw cycle, cam adjustment, cable guard, string stop...you name it and the Excalibur is NOT anything close to a "look alike" Hoyt.

"Stats show that blue bows generally shoot higher scores". But remember that you feel your bow's color and heartache much more when a blue bow doesn't shoot a "higher score." hahahahaha.

field14


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

Looking at the pictures it's hard to tell....
Is the string stop on the Excalibur stopping on the cable or the limb ? Is it adjustable ? Are there one or two stops ??


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

*Field14 knows ol' Sag.*



442fps said:


> Amazing how you can see that only looking at some pictures and videos


442, you can make fun all you want, that's ok. 
But, even though I'm no Dave Cousins in the archery world, I do know what a well crafted bow is.
That's why all my target bows have been Merlin and Bowman bows exclusively since 1999.
I started with Hoyt and still consider them the top of the American manufactured family of bows.
But, even though I haven't seen the new Merlin Excalibur in person, I would be willing to bet my last dime that it is better, overall, than a top of the line Hoyt Ultra Elite.
Not leaps and bounds better but better, jmo. 
Ol' Sag does not settle for less than the best ! :thumb:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Hit-em said:


> Looking at the pictures it's hard to tell....
> Is the string stop on the Excalibur stopping on the cable or the limb ? Is it adjustable ? Are there one or two stops ??


I don't have my Excalibur sitting in my hand yet. I have, however taken the time to read the manual on-line at the Merlin UK web-site, and from what I can tell, they are against the CABLE and not the limb. There are two of them and they are fully adjustable; thus allowing you to "tweak" the draw-length and the letoff percent about 2 - 5%.

That is how I interpret the instructions and the pictures that are in the manual.

field14


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

field14 said:


> I don't have my Excalibur sitting in my hand yet. I have, however taken the time to read the manual on-line at the Merlin UK web-site, and from what I can tell, they are against the CABLE and not the limb. There are two of them and they are fully adjustable; thus allowing you to "tweak" the draw-length and the letoff percent about 2 - 5%.
> 
> That is how I interpret the instructions and the pictures that are in the manual.
> 
> field14


With it having 2 adjustable draw stops against the cables, wouldn't it make it extremely difficult to find the exact "sweet spot"/timing on the cams due to the give & flex of the cables ??


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Hit-em said:


> With it having 2 adjustable draw stops against the cables, wouldn't it make it extremely difficult to find the exact "sweet spot"/timing on the cams due to the give & flex of the cables ??


I think mayhaps you are thinking about creating a monster that isn't there at all.

I've never had any bow, twin, single, binary, or hybrid that was "EXTREMELY DIFFICULT" to time.

In addition, this is a completely new and different cam system..it is NOT a single cam, nor is it a hybrid. From what I gather from the instructions, there are, unlike most other out there...TIMING MARKS on BOTH the cams...and they are NOT super critical to "time" as you surmise.

I'm also told by people shooting the bow that the stops are "HARD STOPS", but the force draw cycle is quite smooth and better than the Viper cams from the XT and XV/XS models.

I'm sure that any "exact sweet spot" tuning issues were worked out long before the bow was released to the market.

field14:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

Field14 ....I'll look forward to your review...
This bow has really got my interest :tongue:


----------



## Hillman (Oct 17, 2007)

I got my interest also !! I just placed my order with Kevin at Pinwheel
EX37 Blue. Kevin is one of the best ! 
What rest are you guys using ?


----------



## bullet13 (Aug 17, 2004)

I will be using a Bodoodle Prolite, CBE Quad-Lite Target site and scope and TRIAD stabilizer on mine for Target.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I want to avoid moving parts and hopefully be successful without a fall-away rest. I dont' want any lanyards on my limbs or cables if I can avoid it.

Thus, I'll be using a GKF Infiniti rest with a WIDE, uncut, PACESETTERII steel blade.
I'll probably set up for indoors.
Axcel 4500 Site
True-Spot Scope with 4X lens, or maybe 6X with 3/8" grind.
Big JonSon Solid stablizer, 34" long, 1 or 2 oz tip weight; depending upon balance of Excalibur.
No backweights or side weights (personally don't like to use them)
GoldTip TripleXXX Gold Labels with 150 grain ProPoints, cut about 1/2" to 3/4" in front of the launcher blade.
47# or 48# peak weight...or closest to that to get solid forgiving tune.
27 3/8" AMO draw length.

Color....the lava black is one of my high school's colors....Rock Springs Tigers..>ROOOOOAAAAARRRR!

field14


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Since outdoors is where this new puppy of mine will be going as soon as it gets to me this week, this is what I will be using:

GKF Infinity rest with Dave's BEst launcher blade
Axel 4500 sight with a CR Apex target scope with 6x lens
Doinker stabilizer and v-bars
Easton ACE 670's with 100 gr ACE tips and G-nocks - Vantec 1.75 fita vanes.
Super peep with no clarifier lens

She'll be a purdy blue/black lava in the EX 34 model.

Denise


----------



## Hillman (Oct 17, 2007)

I have the Hogg Father, it seems to be on the heavy side well built but heavy. I may go with Axel 3000 ?
Also there are a few new tuners out on the market, better yet a shoot thru.
I like the Spot Hogg Infinity. 25 years ago I used the sloppy TM Hunter shoot thru and shoot very well with my Hoyt Pro Force ??


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

*Merlin Product Recall*

Just a heads up for you Excalibur owners or soon to be owners.

This was posted on another forum today.



> Product recall
> 
> It has come to our attention that there is a potential safety issue regarding the cable loops on our Excalibur compound bow. Specifically the No.4 cam size.
> 
> ...


The telephone number is a UK number not an US number!


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

That post was taken off of an European forum, thus you see the number to the Merlin factory. There are currently no Excaliburs on the shooting line in the USA, and no owners who have not been made aware of the situation, so there is no need to stir the pot here. The Merlin USA contact information is on the Merlin website, as well. 

The deal is this: There is a potential issue with the #4 cams. Not verified or confirmed, as the key word here is potential, and only on the #4 cams.. Merlin does not want to take a chance tho, so are recalling them for replacement. All testing was done on the medium and large cams, mostly 2's and 3's. But not #4's. Regardless, all cams will be replaced with the updates. It is costly, but that way there is peace of mind for everyone.. That's it. Sorry there is not more drama, but Merlin prefers to take care of issues as they arise, rather than leave them and pray for the best.

I have personally shot about 50 arrows thru an Excalibur with #3 cams with no issues whatsoever, and can say that this bow is flat out incredible in hand, and in looks..it holds like a rock, has a super solid wall, and stacks arrows with ease. With the cam updates to make everyone feel secure, this puppy is going to please a whole lot of people, mark my words. Superb job by Ben and Chris in my opinion, yes, even with the recall....

Anyone with further questions or concerns can PM me anytime.


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

Any updates on the bow ???


----------



## Dilligaf (Dec 25, 2005)

Hey Field 14 has your bow arrived.


----------



## Hillman (Oct 17, 2007)

It must have, he can't part with it long enough to post a reply


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Dilligaf said:


> Hey Field 14 has your bow arrived.


Yes and no. I believe it is here in the USA...Customs, etc, plus a "look-over" by Pinwheel12 to check it top to bottom; then I'll receive the bow very, very soon.

I'm patient but when it gets to me, it'll get the "once over" again before I ever draw the bow back..>I do this with ALL of my bows and always have...it doesn't get so much as drawn back until everything is checked to be sure it is in the right place and that screws and bolts are all snugged/tightened properly FIRST.
Serial number recorded, bow registered with the Manuf, Bar Code from box cut out and pasted onto the instructions sheet....initial measurements...all that stuff comes FIRST....then mounting the accessories, lining things up, and after that...FINALLY I get to draw it back and check for things...then I gets ta shoots my first arrow out of it....PATIENCE TOMMY-SON, Patience!!!

field14


----------



## Hillman (Oct 17, 2007)

I been shooting for 40 years & had every compound made. My first was the Darton SL-50 a great bow & was very excited to get it. 40 years later I'm just as excited to get the Exclaibur ! But I have no Patience I have grown to want it now a week seems to long, that's BAD !
I know this one is worth the wait 4-5 weeks really that's not bad. Man I can't wait to get it

After i give it the Field14 treatment I'll put a nice coat of wax on it, by doing so I won't miss anything....


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Hillman - 

It certainly is worth the wait. Got mine a few weeks ago and sent to Kevin for some special touches and some magic for my indoor season. If there is one person I trust emphatically to set my bow up for indoors or outdoors it is him!

Which model and color did you order?

Denise


----------



## Hillman (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey Scooby,
You seem to really love the sport & you are in the " know" that's great ! I have a son who is 12 & 3 brothers that have a great passion for the sport also.
My wife tragicly passed away 3 years ago, & archery played a big part in my recovery from it.
I bought a Merlin XT from Kevin, it was very easy to shoot one of the best Bows I owend ! should never sold it, got cought up in the speed thing. After selling my Mathews rezeen I also came back to my sense.
Kevin I hold in high regard's, He has been awesome with all my pm's & emails.

Kevin S. is an asset to AT. ( & Scooby3xs )

I forgot : Excaliber, 37ata, Blue. That will fit in my apple press, most new bows won't work with the parallel limbs.

Terry

Terry


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Hillman said:


> I bought a Merlin XT from Kevin, it was very easy to shoot one of the best Bows I owend ! should never sold it, got cought up in the speed thing. After selling my Mathews rezeen I also came back to my sense.



Don't I know this one...............but with another "M" bow! 

You'll love the blue - it is certainly one of the prettiest :teeth:

Denise


----------



## Hillman (Oct 17, 2007)

Glad to hear about tbe Blue, Gooooood News !

Have you seen the Ten Spot Scope @ MAC comes in .5. .75 .10 grinds ???
And how would one go about placing an order, Kevin ?

Terry


----------



## Koorsboom (Dec 13, 2008)

*Arrow rest for the Excalibur*

OK, now all of you have me all excited and it sounds as if it will still be some time before we see the Excalibur in South Africa.

I have had my eyes on a Merlin bow now for some time, but due to a comment by someone some time back decided to hald back first. I heard that there are a number of the arrow rests made in the US (and therefore more easily available in South Africa) that do not fit on the Merlin bows.

Can anybody perhaps comment on this and hopefully lay my fears to rest?


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Koorsboom,

Can you enlighten me on which arrow rest you were interested in using? I have not heard anything of the kind here. I am using a Golden Key infinity with blade.

Denise


----------



## bullet13 (Aug 17, 2004)

Koorsboom

I would be interested to know which rest you are talking about. I have seen Merlin XT, XS and XV. With Boodle, NAP, Golden Key QAD, Tropy Ridge, Britesite without any issues.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Koorsboom said:


> OK, now all of you have me all excited and it sounds as if it will still be some time before we see the Excalibur in South Africa.
> 
> I have had my eyes on a Merlin bow now for some time, but due to a comment by someone some time back decided to hald back first. I heard that there are a number of the arrow rests made in the US (and therefore more easily available in South Africa) that do not fit on the Merlin bows.
> 
> Can anybody perhaps comment on this and hopefully lay my fears to rest?



Rests specifically designed for Mathews, Hoyt, or Martin bows will not work on Merlin, nor will they work but on a few others either. I've not had issue with any rests I've tried on my Merlins. One great thing on the Merlin is that if you use 2- cap screws OR 1 button-head (small washer) and a cap screw, you can put TWO bolts onto the rest and it is a guarantee that it will never move on you! Most all of the other bows (other than Barnsdale and a very few others) only have ONE mounting hole for the arrow rest.

Someone questioned how to order from Kevin Speckman at Pinwheel Products.

Go to the web-site. www.pinwheelproducts.com

AND/OR: contact via e-mail: [email protected]

Kevin is the contact person to get ACCURATE pricing and availability information from for Merlin products here in the USA.

field14


----------



## Koorsboom (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks for that... now I can seriously start to save up for the excalibur (the rand/Pound exchange rate is even worse than the Rand/Dollar).

It truly looks like an excellent bow that will suit any target archer's needs perfectly


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

Official info on all Merlin bow products currently available in the USA can be found by e-mailing [email protected] or by going to the official Merlin website at www.merlin-bows.co.uk 

Online ordering in the USA/North America can be found thru the factory-authorized internet dealership www.pinwheelproducts.com 

If anyone needs to speak to me directly, my e-mail is [email protected] or you can simply PM me here. Please allow ample time for a response, as things are quite busy!! 

Thanks to all for your interest, and thanks to our staff for posting!


----------



## Hillman (Oct 17, 2007)

One MAC- Ten Zone Scope on the way :RockOn:! I must say the scope housing appears to be the most innovative & high tec housing on the market. If anyone uses a scope, check the Ten Zone out at Merlin archery Center, then go to Pinwheel & buy one

Thanks Kevin !!

Terry


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

The Excaliburs are getting into some hands now...full reviews coming soon........early reports are extremely positive and people seem to be really liking them.....I have yet to get my own bow setup, but soon.......


----------



## bullet13 (Aug 17, 2004)

I have received my Excalibur 

EX40 LH 30.5" DL Brown (more like the bronze X-Range camo color.) and black. 
50 - 60 lbs, MAC Triad stabilizer, MAC Tenzone scope with CBE Quad lite site and Bodoodle Prolite rest. 

Vaportrail Strings and cables.

Finish is awesome, workmanship flawless. I just finished installing accessories and tuning her up. Shoots great at 8 yards (in basement). Rock solid wall and it holds like a dream. Very quiet.

I don't have any specs on speed for my EX40 yet. I also will be taking her outdoors this week and doing some group tuning / testing. I will update more once I have done that. 

So far it is everything that it has been hyped up to be. 

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

bullet13 said:


> I have received my Excalibur
> 
> EX40 LH 30.5" DL Brown (more like the bronze X-Range camo color.) and black.
> 50 - 60 lbs, MAC Triad stabilizer, MAC Tenzone scope with CBE Quad lite site and Bodoodle Prolite rest.
> ...


PICTURES PLEASE!!!!!!

The tracking system says mine is on the "Brown truck" for delivery TODAY...so it is a matter of minutes or a few hours......The wait is OVER.

More details forthcoming...once I have everything checked and documented. The bow doesn't even get pulled back until a "systems" check is performed, the accessories mounted, and initial measurements made and documented. Those few hours NOW will help save time later.

field14


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

Hopefully ....I'll see my 37" "Ninja" Excaliber in the next 2-3 weeks


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Merlin Excaliburs are getting in the shooters' hands, and OMG!

I just got my ORANGE LAVA Merlin Excalibur this afternoon. I never, ever draw back a bow until everything is checked completely over from top to bottom.
However, my first "visual check" of alignment, fit and finish, workmanship and checking for imperfections...turned up NOTHING AT ALL WRONG.

This bow is a piece of art-work! I still have a few things to check over for accuracy, etc, but tomorrow is a day for mounting the rest, site, d-loop, peep site, and other hardware. Then double checking the DL and setting the poundage (and re-checking exact DL) and making any necessary changes to cam synchronization (normally none are needed, but you never know).

The instruction booklet concerning what to do and how to do it on the bow is clearly written and supported by pictures.

I'm super impressed already. Ben and Chris Jones have really gotten themselves something in this product! It positively and unequivicably has been more than worth the wait as the bow was developed, built, tested, retested, etc. This bow is going to turn some heads and make others stand up and pay attention.

Now for getting to shoot it...maybe tomorrow, maybe the next day.

field14


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Congrats guys! Enjoy! I hope mine gets here soon (for it's 2nd visit!)


----------



## Hillman (Oct 17, 2007)

Thats great news !!
Field, I just want to say Thank You !


Terry


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Here's the first report on the check-over on my new Merlin Excalibur.

I didn't find any dents, dings, or scratches after going over the bow from top to bottom. The fit, finish and workmanship of my Excalibur are, as usual from Merlin, impeccable.

All the bolts were properly tightened and everything was properly positioned. No missing screws, etc. It is sure nice not to worry about "E" clips anymore!

Here's the best news. I never draw back the bow until it is thoroughly checked over. I finally drew back the bow to check the poundage and to my surprise, but not amazement, the bow was already set to the 47# peak weight I had asked for. This is no guarantee that everyone's bow will be set this way, but Kevin Speckman had also checked the bow over before sending it on to me.

Then, the next check, and as you all know, I'm picky as heck about this issue, was the AMO drawlength. That, too, was set dead perfect at the 27 1/2" AMO that I ordered.

That being said, I have NOT shot any arrows out of the bow yet, so perhaps the strings/cables (Vapor Trail) will settle in some and the DL might increase slightly as a result of that.

The instruction booklet is completely clear, and it also offers may photographs that clearly show what to do with the bow's setup and adjustments.

So far, I'm more than impressed with the new Merlin Excalibur.

Tomorrow.....the shooting begins.

Tom D.


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

field14 said:


> Here's the first report on the check-over on my new Merlin Excalibur.
> 
> I didn't find any dents, dings, or scratches after going over the bow from top to bottom. The fit, finish and workmanship of my Excalibur are, as usual from Merlin, impeccable.
> 
> ...



Come on Tom ...Give us a look at your new baby !!


----------



## bbahunter (Oct 15, 2002)

I was up to Pinwheel12's shop last saturday to check out the new excalibur, and all i can say is WOW!. Pictures don't do this bow justice, it is supremely well made just like all Merlins but i think this is their best bow to date.
The quality is good as it gets, and the innovation on this bow is is cutting edge. They put alot of thought and effort in this bow, and it shows.
This would make a great hunting or target bow, and it is fast,and super quiet.
Super nice bow!


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Mine is FINALLY on it's way back to me! I cannot get her into my hands and shooting those X's again soon enough! Kevin has her shooting tacks for me so undoubtedly she is going to be a superb shooting machine for me this coming up season!

I'll report and post pics as soon as she gets here!

Denise


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Sooooo. I'm ahead of schedule on this, haha.

Shot my new Orange Lava Merlin Excalibur today. Initial shots are always ONLY for string/cable stretch in & allowing them to settle into the cams.

However, I got curious after about 75 shots and ran it "thru the paper" for giggles. I'm not going to have to do much tune-wise, since I got almost exactly what I always have gotten when using a non-fall-away launcher blade with STIFF FAT shafts.. That being nock left about 3/4"...Normal for me. That is without touching a thing from using my typical Merlin settings for pressure point and nocking point! Zippo...tuning won't be difficult.

Then, I got curious about the "speed". I'm far from a speed freak. However, in comparison of this bow(Ex40, 40" ata) to my Merlin XV (35" ATA, Alpha Cams), shooting a 27 1/2" AMO drawlength at 47# peak, the Excalibur shoots my 430 grain GT Triple X shafts 4 fps faster than the Merlin XV! Ben said that they figured the Excalibur would have more "zip" than the XV, and according to my first check....this is right on! 4 fps isn't much, but it is there.

The cams are super smooth, but do have a shorter "valley" than the Alpha cams. The draw cycle is not in any way a "slam cam" feature, but it is rather smooth and drops off smoothly to settle in to the very nice, but NOT harsh draw stops.

I have the bow set in the "smooth cycle" with regard to the cable guard positioning. I'm not going to try to get more "ZIP" by lowering the let-off and going more aggressive with the cable guard. Don't need it.

The angled grip was, for me, who was used to it on past Merlin models, as simple to use as falling off a log. Just let the bow settle into a natural position without doinkering around with it and shoot the bow.

Attached below are pictures of my Orange Lava Merlin EX40.

Present setup specs (and these could change slightly):
Peak Weight 47# (may drop it some)
Holding weight at the stops and NOT deep into them: 14.4 pounds.
Rest: Golden Key Infiniti with modified limbdriver launcher blade. Infiniti is being operated in the "tension" mode with enough tension to hold the arrow up and not bounce it off the rest.
AMO Drawlength: 27 1/2 AMO
Speed: 430 grain GTXXX shaft cut 7/8" in front of launcher and with 150 grain points: 217 fps
Release aid Primary: Evolution Plus; will have to be adjusted slightly for this bow as compared to the Merlin XV (different cam, different feel)
Sight: AXCEL 4000 with True-Spot Scope, 6X clear lens with larger circle and wide border (for now).
Stabilizer: Big JONson 34" with one cap weight on end. The bow balances out perfectly with this stabilizer configuration, so...leave it for now.

There is enough hand shock to give you feedback, but not enough to really jolt you around. The bow is also "too quiet" as compared to my Merlin XV; ain't that something to complain about? hahaha. I like feedback from the bow, and just as Ben Jones said, this bow gives you just enough feedback and it is NOT INTENDED to be "dead in the hand."

Enjoy....and eat your hearts out, hahahaha. This bow is going to be a shooter!

field14


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Wow Tom - she sure is pretty! Let me know how the strings hold up during their "stretch" process - I guarantee you will not see any change. 

I should see mine Monday...I feel like tracking down the postman and attacking him so I can get it sooner! LOL

Good luck with her and I'll talk at ya when I get mine!

Denise


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Scoobs,
I didn't see any stretch or changes after the first 150 shots or so on yesterday's shoot around/mess around. I think you are right; I"m not going to get much change, if any.

The cut down limbdriver launcher is an experiment in progress to try to get something close to the old FT launcher in stiffness, but that will hold that super fat GoldTip XXX on the launcher so I'm not trying to do a balancing act when I draw the bow and/or get skidders and fliers on a weak shot.

Thus far, that experiment's results are only marginal, but I'm not used to the feel of the wall, and the release was going off really slow yesterday, since I hadn't adjusted it at all from the Merlin XV setting. So, I'm not blaming it on the arrow rest setup just yet. It is more than likely "operator malfunction." hahahaha

Today may well tell as I'm adjusting to the nice, positive feeling and draw curve of these new cams.

5" longer and giving me more zip that I had with my XV. That is favorable in and of itself.

More later,
Tom D. (field14)


----------



## bullet13 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Extremely Happy EX 40 Shooter*

First let me say that I am a Merlin USA CO-OP Staff Shooter and since 2003 have shot Merlin Bows exclusively. Supernova, XT and XV.

Like Field14 I do a lot of pre-shooting checks and put the bow thru its paces in my basement range (8 yards) before ever taking it outdoors. Initial setup was simple and took me no time at all to get the EX40 shooting bullet holes thru paper at 6 feet and at 8 yards. 

The VaporTrail stings that came on the bow from Merlin USA are top notch, with no stretch or movement after about 500 shots in the basement. 

My final tournament setup is as follows

Draw length 30.5"
Draw Weight 55 lbs Cable guard at smoothest setting.
Archer's Advantage has my speed accordin to a 20 and 60 yard mark at 260fps. I ahven;t chrono'd it.
Bodoodle Prolite rest with Hunter fins
CBE Quadlite Site with Merlin Ten Zone scope .50 diopter
Merlin Triad 30" Stabilizer
Easton ACC 3-49 30.375" total length 100 grain parabolic point AAE MAx Target PM2.0 vanes and Bohning 4" wraps.

On Friday I was able to get outdoors and get sight marks, let me just say that I haven't ever been able to shoot groups at 60 yards like I did Friday afternoon. Draw is smooth, I like to pull firmly into the draw stops. It felt like I could hold this bow at draw forever and when I settled my pin on the spot it just stayed there.

Today I shot a NFAA Field round at Nenameseck Rod and Gun CLub in Ware, MA. Arguable the toughest field course in Massachusetts. This is my first time shooting this course. I shot a PB Field round and increased my old best by 12 points. 

Merlin has hit a home run with this bow. Ben and Chris Jones my hat is off to you, all of the research and testing has paid off and was well worth the wait.

Sorry no pics at this time my camera is not working. 

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## bullet13 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Pic of EX40*

Got my crappy camera working. Sorry the images aren't better.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Bullet13,
You and Scooby are both lefties.....any other lefties out there?

I like your bronze lava finish on the bow, it goes along great with the black limbs.

field14


----------



## bullet13 (Aug 17, 2004)

Yes those crafty lefties. Bear from NH is also a lefty, he has ab EX37 Red and black.


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Hi all!

It has been a long time coming and my Excalibur has finally arrived yesterday afternoon. I must concur with Tom and Dave on the quality of this fine piece of machinery. As many of you know, I shot Merlin bows since 2001 starting with a Max2000 and ending in 2006 shooting a 33” a2a XS. I am SO glad to be back shooting a Merlin once again!

The bow I selected was the EX34 (due to my itty bitty draw length!) in the black and blue lava color. 

The bow came back to me pretty much shoot ready from Kevin. Only thing I have to play with is my peep height and that is only a matter of sliding it up a bit. This evening I will be getting some shots out of it and getting the feel of the Merlin back. I have drawn the bow back and it certainly has a smooth draw cycle which brings you back to a solid wall with a nice easy hold. I can however tell from the draw and the let down, this bow certainly is going to fling arrows clean and fast. Kevin has shot the bow during indoor setup for me and he has commented on the nice flight and smoothness of the bow. Once I shoot a bunch this evening and get to the range on Sunday for some 18 meter shooting, I can then best give more detail on my bow in particular. I will also then have decided on the arrows I will be shooting :wink: and give the specs and equipment I will be using.

All the best!

Denise

PS - Yuppers..............lefties do rule!


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Those are really nice looking bows! Looks like Merlin has outdone themselves with this new line. I'd like to see them make a bit of a come back in the American market. Popularity seemed to drop off a bit after they dropped the SuperNova and Max3000 for the X-range bows. I have an XT/viper and while it is a good shooting bow I never got on with it like my old Max3000. The new Excaliber looks like a really well though out and nicely finished bow. Merlin has never gotten the credit they deserve over here IMO.

Much as I like my Ultra Elite the new Excaliber has me going hhmmmmm....:set1_thinking: :tongue:  Thanks for posting photos of your set-ups. Keep the pics coming...:cam:


----------



## bullet13 (Aug 17, 2004)

EasyKeeper

Pictures really do not do these bows justice, to see it live and hold it, much lighter than it looks. These are not show bows to be put on a shelf and admired for there beauty. These are meant to be shot, jeez the practically beg to be shot. Try one you will love it


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Well here she is finally! She looks and shoots better than anything I have shot in a very long time. Took her down to the basement to get some shots off to try and get the peep worked around (looks like that is going to have to wait for the weekend unless I flip some strands - it's almost there but not quite! Grrrr. Anyway took my bow and shot about 20 shots at 10 yds and the bow reacted amazingly (though no question she would not do it). The bow has such an easy draw back short valley and into the hard wall while feeling like you are not pulling hardly any weight. There is absolutely no aftershock when the arrow is released and it is SO quiet! Everything I wanted in a bow - plus zip! Even with my 2312's, she was shooting where I was pointing (though my nose had to nudge the peep over every time so I could see through it!). Then I ventured back to 18 yds - as far as I can go and let a few arrows rip - clean release, no noise, talk about speed. Reminds me of my XS and then some!

My specs:

EX34, at 24 1/2" draw length @ 45 lbs (will increase over time)
Axcel 4000 target sight, CR Apex Target sight with 8x lens for indoor 6x for outdoor
GK Infinity rest with Best launcher blade set at stiff setting
GK super peep with clarifier indoor - none outdoor
TRU Ball ST-360 release
Sling-it slings
Indoor arrows currently Easton X7 colbolts at 29" - 2312's with feathers - not sure of the pro-point weight - outdoor will be ACE670's at 26 1/2" 100 gr tips
Currently only a 28" Doinker front rod - I use v-bars but the connector for the Doinker does not fit around the front of the bow - need to find out if they made a wider center or need to shim mine down.

I want to thank Chris & Ben Jones for giving me the opportunity to shoot Merlin bows again - they are a supurb product this year - thanks for bringing me home! I also want to thank Kevin (pinwheel 12) for all the patience during this long prcess and getting my bow set up for me while I was at nationals - she really sings! Also thanks for dealing with my trillion questions! And I cannot forgot Tom (Field 14) - who can ask for a more devoted and true teammate - we had shot Merlin together in the past and I am glad we are able to do it again - thanks for being there for me and my crazy questions!

Here are the pics:


































All the best! I highly recommend this new bow to anyone!

Denise


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Merlin Excalibur EX40 Review*

Hi, All-

Well it's been some time since I've been able to actually sit down and do some serious typing, but I was able to finally get my own Merlin EX40 setup and shooting and all I can say is that this bow is simply incredible....hands-down the finest built, most accurate bow I have ever had the pleasure of shooting to date, bar none!

The Excalibur line is something built out of a pure love for the sport. It has taken many, many months to be able to get to where Merlin are today with this product line, and this attention to detail definitely shows.

First, let me direct you to some pertinents about the bow and it's makeup:

Overview:
http://www.merlin-bows.co.uk/excalibur.htm

Riser:
http://www.merlin-bows.co.uk/riser.htm

Limbs:
http://www.merlin-bows.co.uk/limbs.htm

Cams:
http://www.merlin-bows.co.uk/cams.htm

Specifications:
http://www.merlin-bows.co.uk/specifications.htm

Available colors:
http://www.merlin-bows.co.uk/colours.htm

Now--

I chose the Blue Lava EX40 as my personal bow. I set it up as follows:

EX40, Right hand, 28-5/8" drawlength, set at 51lbs for indoor.
Easton X7 Eclipse 2213 with Quikspin 2.25" vanes, "G" nocks, nibbs.
Bodoodle Pro-Lite rest with the "hunter fins". (yes, there is a reason! hehe)
Axcel 4500 sight with 9" bar
Merlin Ten-Zone scope 6X
Merlin Triad stabilizer
Specialty Super Ball peep with aperture
Paradox matching color sling
BCY loop material and nockset material
Vaportrail string and harness in matching colors
Pro Pod
TRU-Ball Tornado release

Initial setup was incredibly easy after installing the accessories and setting up nockpoint and loop, peep, etc., tuning was a complete breeze due to the excellent nock travel and overall geometry of the bow. Very first arrow was a perfect bullethole. I tweaked it ever so slightly to achieve what I wanted for my personal setup, sprinkled magic dust on it for good measure,  then set it up for indoors at 20yds. First thing I noticed about the bow when getting down to shooting it seriously was how well it held, and how light it felt in hand...stout yet incredibly smooth draw cycle, effortless to hold at full draw. Shots were crisp and with some speed, yet without any undue shock, recoil, or vibration, very quiet in hand. You can "feel" response from the bow, but I prefer that as it enhances accuracy in my opinion by giving positive feedback to the shooter. All shots came out of the bow like they were on a rail with no surprises and/or flyers, and accuracy was nothing short of flat out incredible...again, effortless...I shot a half of a NFAA 300 round on a blue face 5 spot and didn't miss an X the very first time I shot at 20 yds! Again, incredible....it can only get better with some minor tweaking too....

Bottom line is that I am in love with this bow. Fit and finish, along with the technology behind it, are exceptional. I am very much looking forward to shooting indoors this year, something I'm not usually that keen on to be honest. The reason why is because this bow is so much FUN to shoot! 

Everyone I know that owns one or has shot one has been extremely impressed, just as I have been. I give Ben and Chris and everyone involved with this project a big thumbs up and thank-you for not cutting corners at all, and developing what I firmly believe to be the finest compound bow available anywhere on the planet today. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Does anyone sell Merlin's up here in the Great White North?


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

www.pinwheelproducts.com will ship to Canada. There are no active dealers in Canada at this time to my knowledge.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Pinwheel 12 said:


> There are no active dealers in Canada at this time to my knowledge.


Perhaps we need to change that?


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

Moparmatty said:


> Perhaps we need to change that?


I'm sure that will change in the near future. But if you want a bow NOW, (or actually within the next 4-6 weeks approximate order time) this is how it will get done.


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Sweet looking bow, Kevin! Especially found of that color! 

Everything good here - got that peep all figured out and going out tomorrow to the indoor range and shooting the snot outta mine. I am really looking forward to the ride she is gonna give me next year! I am psyched! :wav:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

That be a dandy BLUE bow, Kevin. The Triad Stablizer system, scope and the rest of the accessories seem to match out perfectly!

I'm having HUGE success with my Excalibur, and like you, this is probably the best bow that Merlin has built...and that statement comes tough because of the success I had with my first NOVA and then the MAX's and Supernovas!

What has me really pumped is the FACT that the "to anchor drawlength" is so easy to duplicate with the smooth draw cycle and GENTLE way it finishes into the hard stops. This, for me, while shooting the Carter Evolution Plus release a real benefit, since the "to anchor drawlength" control is critical to shooting the EVO+ consistently.

What has happened is that the Excalibur is so solid back at the wall, you cannot overpull into it very easily. Thus, instead of having the Evolution Plus set at 3-4# over holding weight, I'm down to about 1.5 pounds over holding weight and it is still a tad too heavy! This is fantastic, especially for me in light of the intentional tremor that I have; it makes the shot so much better to execute! When I miss now, it is because I've over-calibrated and held too long. Shake or no shake, when that shot breaks, the arrow is going right where it is pointed...NO SURPRISES...and no "lying about it." The BOW is shooting the arrows like tacks. The OPERATOR has Just gotta tack to the middle is all, hahahaha.
Even better....the 430 grain GT XXX logs I'm shooting are getting out of the bow at 217 fps, and the bow is only 47# peak weight with a piddly 27 1/4" AMO DL! That is only 5 fps slower than what I was shooting when I shot all my 60X 300's, and 555+ field/hunter scores with tiny knitting needle 1714's!!!

The Excalibur is faster than the XV that I have, and yet it is 5" ATA LONGER than the XV.

I agree that Ben and Chris have really out-done themselves with this product. I couldn't be happier.

field14 (Tom D)


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

Great posts by all who have had a chance to post reviews, and as stated the general concensus is the same amongst most everyone it seems.

I know that for me, this is by far the best Merlin I have ever shot. I loved my Max 3000 and Supernova too, but I actually labelled my Max-Xtreme hunting bow as the best Merlin I had ever shot till the Excalibur. (same riser as the Max 3000, with parabolic limbs and deeper brace height of a full 8")That bow had something very special also in it, and if it were not for not being able to get limbs for them anymore, and the fact that they were very slow, I would probably still be hunting with one. Loved that bow right dow to the thumb knuckle cutout, and everything I ponted it at was down in less than 60 yds..it worked very well..

But....

The Excalibur.....well, we are just in a whole different category now, no question......


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

I hear there's another review coming soon....


----------



## X-B-Gone (Aug 24, 2009)

*Exuberance and Elation over Excalibur*

I don't know how Kev knew there would be another review.
First let me start by saying that I have been an avid hunter and have been extremely loyal to products that perform. I do not change equipment for the sake of chasing the latest fade or trends (even if it is better). For the past 8 years I have shot Darton with my last bow being the Pro4000. When the Merlin was suggested, I balked. I thought that I was shooting just fine. Until now! From the first practice I saw groups and consistency I only thought the pros possessed. With less than 500 practice shots I have exceeded my expectations. Kev has set me up with the beautiful Merlin EX37 LH in Lava Red. Using the Axcel 4500 sight, Extreme XTG 4X LF pin, with ACC 3-18's at 44 lbs and 27.5" draw it performs like a laser. I'm even considering trying the X7 Eclipse 2014 for a little more line cutting. Shooting has never been this enjoyable. I can't wait to compete again. No X will be safe!


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

X-B-Gone---Take some pics of that purty little thang and post 'em up! A Beautiful bow like that needs to be shown!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Pinwheel 12 said:


> X-B-Gone---Take some pics of that purty little thang and post 'em up! A Beautiful bow like that needs to be shown!



I agree....we are anxiously awaiting pictures of your new X-shooting machine!

Post 'em up.:wink::wink:

field14


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

field14 said:


> I agree....we are anxiously awaiting pictures of your new X-shooting machine!
> 
> Post 'em up.:wink::wink:
> 
> field14


Especially since we have not see the red lava yet! Congrats on your new Merlin! Yet another has finally come to their senses! Welcome aboard, X-B-Gone!


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

I hear someone shot another personal best this weekend with the Excalibur! I imagine we may hear the report soon.....


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I didn't shoot a personal best, but was practicing with the "blind bale" technique I invented...and after only 5 ends, I settled in and shot a "24" with 3X's, two of those inside out....with my eyes closed!

"Blind bale" rule is that you come to anchor settle into the shot, acquire the target, and then complete the shot sequence with your eyes completely closed. NO PUNCHING to get rid of it right away...you complete your normal shot with eyes closed.

The first end, I had a "20" with all 5 arrows pretty well grouped dead left. 2nd end a "21"...slightly less left. Then another "20" with one arrow a bit high, but straight up. The next end I had 2 arrows just slightly high above the bull but in line. Then the 5th end, I nailed it, well, almost, that is.

Heck, I'm almost shooting the Excalibur better with my eyes closed than I do with my eyes open...shooting this bow is like falling off a log...it is so easy even the "fieldman" can shoot bullseyes...with his eyes closed or with his eyes open!

The bow shoots tacks!

Try "Blind baling"...you might learn something and become one with your shot sequence...you quickly learn to "feel" those discrepancies...and can see the little glitches with your impact points on the target, since they are magnified due to not having visual input to correct them. This WORKS!

field14


----------



## ornias (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Field,

I am shooting my Ex34 better than I did with my Guardian. But I would like to improve my shooting, so could you tell us the distance of your Blind Bale Shooting thing. I would really appreciate it.

Regards,

Ornias


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice shooting Tom! Blank baling is something I practice a ton before indoor season - it certainly helps me get my "indoor" feel back!

Still on the honeymoon with my EX34 - loving every shot that comes out!

Denise


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

scooby3xs said:


> Nice shooting Tom! Blank baling is something I practice a ton before indoor season - it certainly helps me get my "indoor" feel back!
> 
> Still on the honeymoon with my EX34 - loving every shot that comes out!
> 
> Denise


Ornias...in response to your question: the distance is a FULL 20 YARDS...no cheating. You can start at 10-yards if you want, but that gets pretty simple to shoot "25's" with...15 yards is much better, and 20 is the "plan."

Denise, 
My "BLIND baling" technique is NOT the same as the "blank bale" technique so commonly used, far from it. 

With "blank bale" there isn't a target face, and there is no SCORING...thus you have nothing to lose; you are just hitting the bale in any general area and pretty much concentrating on the RELEASE AID...and nearly everyone that uses "blank baling"....thinks totally about the feel of the release in order to get familiar with the mechanics of RELEASE. While this certainly helps, concentrating on the RELEASE during the shot process while scoring is a sure fire way to start missing and get punchy/target panic!

BLIND bale, on the other hand is working on the entire shot sequence from target acquisition until you hear the arrow impact the target. You are KEEPING SCORE, and yes, you are shooting at a target...only WITH YOUR EYES COMPLETELY closed once you have acquired the target!
YES....a "25" can be done with your eyes closed; it is so easy even the "fieldman" can do it; just not all the time. I have, in the past, however shot as high as a 97 game (NFAA Blue face)BLIND BALING..at FULL DISTANCE of 20 yards!

IMHO one of the major advantages to BLIND baling over "blank" baling is that you are working on the shot sequence and learning the total feel of the SHOT (NOT the release aid alone) and what it takes to execute a shot well enough to hit the bullseye with your eyes closed. Get ready for a dose of humility, however. Think about the RELEASE during BLIND baling and you are going to miss big time...you have to think about the SHOT and perfect (and I do mean perfect) FORM...you have to learn to TRUST THE SHOT, cuz your eyes aren't there to make corrections.

One other added advantage is that the subtle little mistakes you are making with your eyes open will show up with your eyes closed...only they are magnified, so you get a better picture of what is going on with those "misses" You can also islolate minor foot positioning errors, or draw length isssues, heeling the bow, raising the wrist, and all sorts of things. I find it a fun challenge to work on shot execution that is well worth the effort.

You don't have to spend an entire practice session doing this...one or two 20 arrow games will tell you a lot about what is going on. Best thing is to take pictures of each end as you progress and then take a picture of that target face after two ends. I tend to used a single spot face at first...becuase I have yet to run into a student that shoots em tight enough the first several times to go busting nocks or tubing shafts! hahahaha..>They might be good...but they are not THAT good...at least not at first.
I have one person that has had to go to a 5-spot face...but it took him quite some time to get there. His "inside out" X-count has sky rocketed, and he says that for the first time, he is really in touch with his entire shot process.


While you may not feel this belongs here in this thread...I strongly feel it only goes to show how well this bow sits in your hand, sits on the target, and responds favorably for the shooter. BLIND BALING is FUN; especially with the Merlin Excalibur in my hands!
Hope this helps,
field14


----------



## ornias (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks a lot¡
I will try it as soon as the indoor season begins over here. Right now I am enjoying myself shooting Full Fitas with my new toy¡

Ornias


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

X-B-Gone...where are those pics? :tongue:

Mine is shooting phenomenallly well! Nother batch coming, due in any second, supposed to be here this week...doesn't look like customs is going to allow that now tho.....sigh....

Enjoy the extended weekend everyone.... Play safe!


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*cost*

what is the price of these bows


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

www.pinwheelproducts.com Click the "specials" page. This will give you a good idea...


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*thanks*

thanks


----------



## X-B-Gone (Aug 24, 2009)

*Hot Lava Red Excalibur!*

Ok so now you can see this beautiful hot shooting machine!


----------



## X-B-Gone (Aug 24, 2009)

Now you can see the color!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Wow!
That there RED Lava is an awesome color too! Great looking rig.

Anyone out there have a green or violet lava Excalibur?

field14:wink:


----------



## Dilligaf (Dec 25, 2005)

ornias said:


> Thanks a lot¡
> I will try it as soon as the indoor season begins over here. Right now I am enjoying myself shooting Full Fitas with my new toy¡
> 
> Ornias


Ornias how are you going with the full Fita's have you shot a Pb yet? what sort of scores are you shooting.

I have been in touch with Merlin this week and now have the wife a bow which meets her criteria 23.5" draw and top of the range bow (she doesn't want to be shooting a kids bow which at her draw there is not a lot of options out there) and looks awesome this is great because now i have permisson to buy one as well.
:wink:


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Dilligaf,

Your wife will really enjoy the Excalibur. I also shoot a very short draw length and the EX34 is perfect. What color did you order her? Let us know if you need anything when she gets set up!

Denise


----------



## Dilligaf (Dec 25, 2005)

Haven't ordered yet but will be soon i have the price from the Oz customs now so will probably order next week.

Wife is looking at a violet Ex34
I will be getting an Ex37 really can't make up my mind on colour i like the blue but black goes with all my addons.


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

X-B-Gone that is a pretty bow! Still looks better in person tho!

I hear it shoots pretty well too!

Field14--There is a green one in our neck of the woods on the field courses every weekend. It is the best looking Excalibur I've seen yet out of all I've seen so far, all done up with matching Vaportrails too by moi. It is awesome, most everyone who has seen it has loved it. There are violet bows on order, and more blues and reds and camos due in any minute also. Word is slowly getting out it seems.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Pinwheel12,

Has ya seens a Yellow Lava one yet? Just curious.

Dilligaf,
I had an all black Max3000 and also an all black XT...and the black Merlin finish is something awesome to behold! But then, any of the other finishes are awesome to behold as well...so decisions are really tough to make, haha.

I"m very happy with my Orange Lava, too. It is muted and not so bright as to be "flashy" on the line. Besides...orange and black are my high school colors...we were the "Tigers"....so I dubbed my bow the "TIGER Excalibur). hahahaha

I shoot the bow better every time I shoot, but it still shoots way better than I'm capable of letting it do....I still interfere too much with what it wants to do, hahaha.

field14


----------



## ornias (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Dilligaf,

I have added something like 15-23 points on average to my PB at 70-90. I was shooting a Guardian and I can tell you there is quite a difference between them. Besides, My draw weight is now lower than before; I am shooting now my EX34 at 48 pounds and I was shooting my Guardian at 53 something; the strange thing is that I got better sight marks than before, go figure¡ And now I can tell when the bow feels right. With the Guardian I did not have any kind of feedback, the bow was too dead in my hand.

Ornias


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

Field14- No, I haven't seen the yellow lava yet, but I'll bet it will be very interesting!

Dilligaf---yep, the all black is very nice too, especially with all-black accessories!


----------



## Hillman (Oct 17, 2007)

I think I take the yeller one, would that be a problem ? LOL


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Hillman said:


> I think I take the yeller one, would that be a problem ? LOL



I betcha Kevin would be most helpful in ordering you a Yellow Lava one right up in a heart-beat. You will have it here in 4-6 weeks....How's them apples? haha.:tongue::tongue:

field14


----------



## Hillman (Oct 17, 2007)

I know Kevin has been GREAT ! I have a Blue Lava coming fast !! Got be carefully could end up with two :tongue:


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

See Hillman has great taste! Blue! Whoo hoo!

How long will it be til you see it? As soon as you get it we want to see pics!!!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Hillman said:


> I know Kevin has been GREAT ! I have a Blue Lava coming fast !! Got be carefully could end up with two :tongue:


Tell you what, Hillman...don't be afraid of shooting your Excalibur for 3-D!!!!

I have done a chronnie "study" and graph concerning the speed out of my EX40. It is 47# peak weight, 27 1/2" AMO drawlength.

It shoots a 430 grain arrow....221 fps! I tested 3 other arrow spines out of the bow, each one getting lighter in weight/spine. I then graphed these 4 arrow speeds against grains per pound on a line graph. Then, I ran a "trend-line" and extended the period of said trend-line 2 periods forward and back. The trend line gives some alarming results....

At only 47# peak weight and the #4 cam at 27 1/2" AMO....if I shot an arrow at 5 grains per pound (which I can easily do with one of the arrow combos I tested by changing point weight), the bow should give me 278 fps...at only 47# peak weight. PERFECT for shooting ASA Marked 3-D; or even UNMARKED, and I really won't need to add additional poundage!

How bout that...shoot your target weight at unmarked 3-D and be only slightly under 280 fps?????

I've learned even more about the Excalibur...but that is another subject to be forthcoming soon in Archery Focus magazine!!! Just a few more things to button up before article submission for publication.

field14


----------



## Hillman (Oct 17, 2007)

Scooby 3xs,
I should have the Excalibur next week & I have the photo shoot ready to go:Uzi: I'm literally dieing to get my hands on it !

Tom,
That's smoking fast at your poundage 280 WOW ! What spine was used ?
I'll be at 50lb. & have a set of Easton Redline's 600 spine uncut. So I'll keep cutting back hoping a nice hole will show up.

Going to buy a set of ACE but not sure of the spine, or the Cam on the EX ?
I'll do the experimenting with the cheaper redlines.

That all I shoot, 3D & Target & I'm only 4 miles from Full Quiver Archery one of the biggest indoor ranges in the state, maybe the country. That place is huge !


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Hillman said:


> Scooby 3xs,
> I should have the Excalibur next week & I have the photo shoot ready to go:Uzi: I'm literally dieing to get my hands on it !
> 
> Tom,
> ...


Hold on. NO spine was "used" for that 280 number...and it was more like 278fps at 5 grains per pound. What was done is that I tested 4 different arrows that I would USE out of the bow. GT ULPro XXX, GT ULPro 22 series, GT ULPro 500's, and GT ULPro CAA 500's. I plotted the chronnied speed against grains per pound for only these four shafts as they shot out of my bow at the current setup.
Then....I ran a "trend line" extension onto my graph, using MS Excel, and that line gives you a very good "idea" of where the next several intervals are going to fall. 

I trust the trend-line on the graph as pretty reliable...but I don't TRUST how well or "not so well" a 5 grain per pound arrow would GROUP and still be forgiving at long distance! I personally don't care about the SPEED, but most potential buyers do care about SPEED more than much of anything else.

I figure that my ULPro 500's flying at 259 is plenty (and that 259 is a FACT number)...but have yet to see how those suckers are going to group at that speed at longer distances. They are just fine at 20 yards...but that is a "chip shot", hahaha.

field14


----------



## Hillman (Oct 17, 2007)

I got it, if you were to shoot a 235gr. arrow 47lb. x 5g. your fastest speed would be 278fps.(very fast) For the long shots & unknown distance do you think your heaver ULPro's would be a better choice over the lighter 235gr.

Also how long are your ULPro 500's.

Terry


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Hillman said:


> I got it, if you were to shoot a 235gr. arrow 47lb. x 5g. your fastest speed would be 278fps.(very fast) For the long shots & unknown distance do you think your heaver ULPro's would be a better choice over the lighter 235gr.
> 
> Also how long are your ULPro 500's.
> 
> Terry


IF I was to shoot 3-D MARKED distance (ASA), then I'd use my slightly fatter ULPro 500's and take the 259 fps. IF UNMARKED, then I'd opt for something just over the 5 grains per pound to get some FOC and better control...and take the 270 fps and LEARN THE TARGETS....I'm not bad at judging distances, and personally think that 300 or worse yet 340 fps, unless you really have the FORM for it isn't helping you as much anyways. If you cannot CONTROL the shot, you could have the distance down perfect...and you are going to miss anyways.

Now, you must understand that this data is from MY current setup and settings. I think the shorter EX 37 or EX34 may well be even faster with the same settings; then put the cable strut into the faster (and harsher) mode and gain some more...IF you like SPEED; which I couldn't really care less about. I want forgiveness AND most importantly accuracy and consistency.

field14


----------



## Hillman (Oct 17, 2007)

Tom, the speed trap that I fell into was very costly & I new better but all the hype around the new RZN got me ! 340 IBO- I sold it the next week.

Well you got me re-thinking my arrow choice, may go with a longer stiffer spine arrow & take advantage of the FOC. I would like stay below 7gpi if possible ? You said it "control, forgiveness & accuracy " Very interesting Data Field14 ! Next week I'll hear the wonderful sound of that Big Brown Truck rolling down the long driveway !

Where were you on that Day ?

Terry


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Hillman said:


> Tom, the speed trap that I fell into was very costly & I new better but all the hype around the new RZN got me ! 340 IBO- I sold it the next week.
> 
> Well you got me re-thinking my arrow choice, may go with a longer stiffer spine arrow & take advantage of the FOC. I would like stay below 7gpi if possible ? You said it "control, forgiveness & accuracy " Very interesting Data Field14 ! Next week I'll hear the wonderful sound of that Big Brown Truck rolling down the long driveway !
> 
> ...


Not difficult to stay below 7 grains per inch for an outdoor arrow. 

I was told by Tim Gillingham to cut my GoldTip XXX off SHORT ...as in 1" or less in front of the launcher, and then to go and to put in 150 grain points. I tried 'em longer and with 200 grain points first, but never got the results that I"m getting with them cut shorter....go figure. Tim knows his stuff! Why should I shoot, at my light poundage, a 700+ grain arrow when I get the same "diameter" advantages with a 430 grain arrow? AND...way better speed to boot.

I'm happy with the results thus far, but haven't tried the grouping with the GT ULPro 500's or the GT CAA 500's yet, so that will come in time. 259 and 246 fps for FIELD shooting is plenty fast for me, and I don't have to pull alot of poundage to get that. 

In addition, my let-off with this DL and set-up out of the box is 66%. I"m still getting used to the added holding weight, but the draw cycle is so smooth, and letting it down is a breeze...it doesn't jerk your shoulder apart from the jolt out of the wall!!

Trust me, you are going to love the Excalibur from the moment you pick it out of the box!

Of course, when you get it all going...you MUST submit PICTURES on this here thread...we gotta see it!!!

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Hillman (Oct 17, 2007)

field14 said:


> Not difficult to stay below 7 grains per inch for an outdoor arrow.
> 
> I was told by Tim Gillingham to cut my GoldTip XXX off SHORT ...as in 1" or less in front of the launcher, and then to go and to put in 150 grain points. I tried 'em longer and with 200 grain points first, but never got the results that I"m getting with them cut shorter....go figure. Tim knows his stuff! Why should I shoot, at my light poundage, a 700+ grain arrow when I get the same "diameter" advantages with a 430 grain arrow? AND...way better speed to boot.
> 
> ...


I know most of us can pull 60+ pounds but what's the point, unless you got a Hippo on your but & I would choose a good pair of Nike's ! A good arrow choice & a dash of Field14 bingo same trajectory as the 60lb bow much more enjoyable to shoot. On Sunday I have at least 6 shooters over & we shoot all day long, can't do it with a high # Bow getting to old.

When I pull the Bow out of the box we are going dance, hug, well you get the idea
Just want to be part of the Merlin Gang ! & many pictures coming.....

Terry


----------



## Hillman (Oct 17, 2007)

Just a quick update, last week Kevin told me I would have the Bow in my hands at the end of this week. It will be in my mitts Friday. A man of his word !!!

Question, is it possible to wear out a tracking number ?

Pictures coming...

Terry


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

My Ninja Excalibur is on it's way !!!!

I'm taking Friday off so I can be home when it shows up at my door !!!

I'll be sure to post pics of my Matte Black Ninja Excalibur 37.:wink:


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

You guys...........it's gonna be just like Christmas! Even though I have mine and have been shooting it awhile now (seems like only yesterday) I am excited to see the Merlin bows getting back into the hands of people on this side of the pond!

Congrats and as always, Kevin, Tom or I are here to answer any questions you have!

Happy shooting!

PS - I might even get out tonight and shoot a few (maybe even my neighbor if he does not stop belly ache-ing about my new fence.) 

Denise


----------



## Hillman (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Denise,
How about that, two Michiganders with two merlin's coming on Friday !

Will take you up on the info offer ?

Need spine help, My Bow will be set at 50lb, 28.5 draw & I have the 37 if that matters. 
My arrow length will be from 26.5 & up tip weight not sure I guess that will be part of the equation ?
I'm looking at the ACE or the Nano's ? I will be using them outside out to 100 yards.

Any advice ?
Thank You !

Terry


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

So what colors are heading to Michigan?

Ummmmm.....well you got me on that one. That is one thing I do not figure out so well is spine. 

I know I will be using ACE 670's cut to 26 1/2" with 100 gr tips with vantetec 1.75 fita vanes. My draw is 24 1/2" - pulling 47 lbs and I have the EX34.

Right now - I am shooting logs for indoors and they seem to be shooting quite well.

I might have to defer the question to the mighty Fieldman since he is really good at this techy stuff!

TOM............help!


----------



## Hillman (Oct 17, 2007)

I know it, to get the spine right on the first $ 300.00 is a bit scary ? the chart's seem to be on the high or spiny side ? I need a variety pack

Terry


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Hillman,
I have no experience with ACE's or Nanos...I shoot for GoldTip so can't shoot either of the other two brands...but...I couldn't afford the ACE's or Nanos and would be shooting something less expensive..

However,
I'm shooting 27 1/2" AMO, 47# peak weight, #4 cam, and have the following shafts...
GoldTip XXX Pro with 150 grain points
GoldTip CAA ULPRo with 110 grain points
GoldTip ULPro 500's with 110 grain points
GoldTip 35/55 with 110 grain points
Gold Tip 22 Series Pros with 80 grain points

and ALL 5 of those sizes are working just fine...with only moving the arrow rest up or down to put the center of the tip of the arrow back to a "0" nocking point setting. Remember, the Excalibur has perfect level nock travel, so you can most likely get away with a dead level nock point setting and center the shaft on the arrow rest mounting holes ( I always start there anyways), and with the Excalibur....I haven't had to move a thing!. I've come up with a system of "Short arrow" that is cut so the tip of the arrow can be in the site window...and I make a template so that I put one side of the template against the site window, and the bottom of the template (cut to the shape of the arrow shelf) onto the arrow shelf...and mark at the very tip of the arrow. This is repeatable exactly every time and a good check for WHEN something happens with the strings or d-loop and I have to check it.
I use the same setting for all arrow sizes (A separate short arrow of each shaft size...and simply move the arrow rest up or down and go shoot the shaft size.

What is interesting is that the Series 22 with 80 grain points weigh exactly the same as the ULPro 500 and 35/55's with 110 grain points in them! This is all but cool! Fatter shafts for 3-d and in the woods, and skinnier shafts for out in the open. I don't know yet however if those 22 series are going to give the same site settings down range or not, due to the diameter and the point weight differential (pile of the arrow). 

Anyways here are the shaft sizes that are apparently working just fine out of my Excalibur, and I only have to move the rest just slightly to get 'em to group great at 20 yards! OT2 tells me they are WAY stiff...but then OT2 doesn't have the force-draw curves of the NEW Excalibur cam into the program yet either.

I figure I would prefer a stiffer shaft over one that is too weak anyways...haha

field14


----------



## Hillman (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey field,
I like your check method, I'll give it a try ! Also You / Excalibur seems to like a stiffer spine. I have a few older lightspeed 500's they measure out at 28.75 may work at least give me a starting point.

I have a dozen Redlines 600's un cut with Halfout inserts 17/64 RPS target points & 12 large G Nocks. May put them up for sale ? 

Thanks for all the info....

Terry


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Terry,

It's FRIDAY!!! Did you get it yet???????


----------



## Hillman (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes it did !
About 10:30 am, I truly don't know what to say ? Words, Pictures won't work. So I need to find a way to describe the Excalibur, yes there will be pictures & a review. In short Merlin has evolved into a Hybrid Bow manufacture !

But if you really want to know the Excalibur's DNA you will just have to BUY ONE !

I'm Loving it :darkbeer:

More coming....

Terry


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Hillman said:


> Yes it did !
> About 10:30 am, I truly don't know what to say ? Words, Pictures won't work. So I need to find a way to describe the Excalibur, yes there will be pictures & a review. In short Merlin has evolved into a Hybrid Bow manufacture !
> 
> But if you really want to know the Excalibur's DNA you will just have to BUY ONE !
> ...


But it is NOT a "Hybrid" cam system that's on the Excalibur, hehehe...Wait until you are able to hit your "to anchor" drawlength within 1/16 " EVERYTIME! No "mush" at the back end, and it won't jerk your shoulder out of joint if you have to let it down either. haha.

Now...here's the challenge...you "Michiganders" that have new Excaliburs...along with all other Excalibur owners.....how's about registering for the Presley's Midwest Open Archery Tournament in Bartonville, Illinois?...The tournament information is "STICKIED" in the General Archery Discussion Section...go to the Presley's website and print up a flyer and look at last year's results.

IF you shot last year....then you can register on Oct 1; if you didn't shoot last year's event, then you have to wait to register on October 16 and thereafter.

Sure would like to see those Excaliburs make their indoor tournament debut at this tournament!!! No need to wait until IOWA or VEGAS....do it in DECEMBER, 2009!

Any takers? The CHALLENGE IS ON...and the fieldman is calling you out. :darkbeer:

field14


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

Hillman said:


> Hi Denise,
> How about that, two Michiganders with two merlin's coming on Friday !
> 
> Will take you up on the info offer ?
> ...


Terry- I'm running 51lbs and 28.5" on my EX40 but I'm running a 28 inch arrow. My choice for indoors is a 2213, wich is a .460 spine. I would run a .470 ACE or a 3-28 with lighter tip.. I would think you would be good to go with something in the .500 to .520 range of spine for your setup, 520 ACE's, 3-18 ACC, etc..


----------



## Hillman (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Kevin !
I just have a few close-up pic. to show the detail, in the light the Bow really lights up !


----------



## bowtechboy62 (Mar 7, 2008)

Tom, this thread has got me soo tempted. I'm liking what i hear about the excalibur, and i truly trust your judgement, but then again im shooting so well right now that i gotta say if it ain't broke dont fix it! haha I'll have to shoot a few through yours when i make it back into your neck of the woods! You just might create a monster!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

bowtechboy62 said:


> Tom, this thread has got me soo tempted. I'm liking what i hear about the excalibur, and i truly trust your judgement, but then again im shooting so well right now that i gotta say if it ain't broke dont fix it! haha I'll have to shoot a few through yours when i make it back into your neck of the woods! You just might create a monster!


Nate,
Mosey on up here anytime...of course you already KNOW you'll be up here for the Presley's Midwest Open in December, correct?

I am pretty positive that if I didn't have to fight with this intentional tremor I could have shot a 60X round out of the box with this bow! It is a rock solid shooter!

You, being the 60X shooter you already are, would probably shoot 60X with MY bow, once you set the site for your aiming style! How's about shooting a 430 grain GT XXX (27 diameter) arrow at 221 fps at only 47# peak wt, and 27 1/2" AMO draw length? Heck, you'd probably shoot "25's" with your EYES CLOSED! hahahahahah...and you KNOW what I'm talking about!

See ya soon!

Tom D. (field14)


----------



## X-B-Gone (Aug 24, 2009)

*Still in love with the Excalibur*

I know it's been a little while since I last posted. That's because I'd rather be shooting than posting. Just finished getting the bow set with the X-7 2014's and it shoots like a laser! While still getting used to some changes and operator errors, I shot a 299 42X in practice today. Many of the near misses were due to form breaks and nothing to do with the equipment. No more excuses that the bow is the problem. So if perfection is what you want...here it is. Don't let operator error scare you away!


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

X-B-Gone,

Glad everything is working out great for you! Operator error happens but you know....even that eventually corrects itself when you have a bow that shoots as well as the Excalibur does! I have been shooting this bow for awhile now and I will tell you, it has helped correct a lot of bad habits I inherited from the bow I had been shooting the last few years - kicking myself in the backside everytime I think about what could have been if I only stuck with my Merlins instead of switching! 

All I can say is I am glad to be back!

Denise


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

scooby3xs said:


> X-B-Gone,
> 
> Glad everything is working out great for you! Operator error happens but you know....even that eventually corrects itself when you have a bow that shoots as well as the Excalibur does! I have been shooting this bow for awhile now and I will tell you, it has helped correct a lot of bad habits I inherited from the bow I had been shooting the last few years - _kicking myself in the backside everytime I think about what could have been if I only stuck with my Merlins instead of switching! _
> 
> ...


Denise,
You've hit the nail on the head there, young lady! I, too, am kicking myself for ever going away from shooting Merlins.

The Excalibur is so much fun to shoot...even with my tremor....it doesn't slam cam you to get to anchor, it is easy to let down if need be, and while it is NOT dead in the hand, it doesn't give you such a jolt that you don't like the hand shock. You get good feedback from the bow so that you know what error you've committed....If you are shooting a "dead in the hand" bow and miss...you are clueless as to what went wrong....

Best part is that to shoot a small shaft or a "LOG"...I only reset the arrow rest to point center...and reset the site for that arrow....apparently, and thus far, no other 'tuning' seems to be needed....BUT...I have NOT tested this out past 20 yards, either!

field14


----------



## -BIS- (Mar 24, 2009)

*Hmmmmmm.....*

Looks like a sweet bow! You have another Michigander very interested!! Would love try one of the 40's out.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

-BIS- said:


> Looks like a sweet bow! You have another Michigander very interested!! Would love try one of the 40's out.


You could try to get ahold of the other "Michiganders" and see if you can get together to see them and shoot them.

OR....sign on up for the Presley's Shoot in December and come on down and join in the competition and fun. Then....it just so happens that the "fieldman" has an EX40 that he is willing to let you shoot! Afterall, what is a staff bow for if it isn't to allow people to "touchy-feely" and to shoot.

I have yet to let someone shoot my new Excalibur that hasn't been super impressed with the bow, workmanship, fit and finish, draw cycle, solid back wall, steadiness of hold, responsiveness, ACCURACY, grip...well, you get the drift! This even includes some REPS from other manufacturers!

Another unique comment is that "Hey, Tom.....WHITE LIMBS ARE BACK!" This is cool!

field14


----------



## archagator (Jun 23, 2003)

i recived my Excailbur wed the16th and just fondled it thursday set it up friday and shot it sunday and am in awe what a sweet shooting bow i could go on in lengh but you have to find a dealer and shoot this great pice of archery equipment my EX is the 37 271/2 draw 51# black and bronze


----------



## -BIS- (Mar 24, 2009)

field14 said:


> You could try to get ahold of the other "Michiganders" and see if you can get together to see them and shoot them.
> 
> OR....sign on up for the Presley's Shoot in December and come on down and join in the competition and fun. Then....it just so happens that the "fieldman" has an EX40 that he is willing to let you shoot! Afterall, what is a staff bow for if it isn't to allow people to "touchy-feely" and to shoot.
> 
> ...


I would have to locate one of those "Lefties" out there. Yep, that's right, another lefty!!


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

-BIS- said:


> I would have to locate one of those "Lefties" out there. Yep, that's right, another lefty!!


Whoo hoo lefties! And the coolest thing this year is us lefties did not have to WAIT til after all the righties got theirs! Now that is something to cheer about!!!

Archgator - bronze and black - sounds sweet! Great to see you posting up again!


----------



## bowtechboy62 (Mar 7, 2008)

field14 said:


> Nate,
> Mosey on up here anytime...of course you already KNOW you'll be up here for the Presley's Midwest Open in December, correct?
> 
> I am pretty positive that if I didn't have to fight with this intentional tremor I could have shot a 60X round out of the box with this bow! It is a rock solid shooter!
> ...


 Yes, Tom i knwo what you're talking about! I did happen to post up another 60 today and i must say i do owe you some credit! And yes i WILL be up there in December and im pretty excited with the way im shooting at this point in the year so far! I'm way ahead of what i have been in past years and hopefully that long summer of form "perfection" will pay off this winter!

Take Care!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I was piddling with the modules on the Excalibur cams as part of a review article I'm writing for Archery Focus magazine. I shortened up the DL to see the effects on SPEED and shootability. Then, I put the bow back to the module settings that I am shooting the bow from...or so I thought I did!

Well, I shot the bow for two days, never noticing anything at all. A friend came in to shoot my bow, but his DL is longer than mine, so I asked him to draw it back a couple of times first. When he drew back the arrow, I just watched him, and quickly noticed that the top draw stop was well away from the cable, while the bottom one was right at the cable and into the stops.

I quickly found my stupid error and fixed that. He shot the bow, loved it, commented on being able to make MATCHING cables and then a bowstring as opposed to a "Y" split cable, a cable, and a bowstring...and having to piddle with cam lean to boot. And of course the WHITE LIMBS, first finger positioning cutout on the grip, the slanted grip, and as always workmanship, fit, and finish and a host of other things he LOVES about the Excalibur...over his current bow!

Well, back to the point....I had been shooting the bow for two days with the top module on a 1/2" different setting than the bottom one before I spotted the error. THE BOW SHOT AND HELD JUST FINE ANYWAYS! Imagine if you did this with a hybrid cammed bow or any other bow with a pair of modules on it...such as a shoot thru setup, etc?

Just one more thing that shows that you have to TRY to get the cams out of "time/synch" with the Excalibur...and even if you do...those cams are slaved and have to be WAY off in order to mess up the "feel and balance" of the cam system.

I wouldn't recommend having your modules in two different positions, but it goes back to the "olden days" when wheels had 3 slots in them for drawlength adjustments...You COULD put one wheel in the longest slot and the other in the middle slot to get 1/2" of DL adjustment and get away with it back then. 20 year old technological ideas are back...and still working....

Just don't be "stupid" like the fieldman and not even realize you have the modules mismatched....what a dummy...I'm getting more Alzeimic every day.

By the way, the modules are back matched up correctly again....and....I don't see any impact point difference from when they weren't mismatched...go figure.

field14


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

field14 said:


> I was piddling with the modules on the Excalibur cams as part of a review article I'm writing for Archery Focus magazine. I shortened up the DL to see the effects on SPEED and shootability. Then, I put the bow back to the module settings that I am shooting the bow from...or so I thought I did!
> 
> Well, I shot the bow for two days, never noticing anything at all. A friend came in to shoot my bow, but his DL is longer than mine, so I asked him to draw it back a couple of times first. When he drew back the arrow, I just watched him, and quickly noticed that the top draw stop was well away from the cable, while the bottom one was right at the cable and into the stops.
> 
> ...



The fact that it is a perfectly "centered" system speaks volumes for it's tunability. It is very easy to set this bow up to be 'shootable'. With the top cam being slightly larger than the bottom for best nock travel, plus the fact that it is slaved, makes it far more forgiving of errors and tuning flubs. Thus many will not notice a huge difference in such.

I remember years back I witnessed a bow that had a straight limb on one end, recurve on the other, hard cam on one end, and round wheel on the other. Everyone in the class looked at it and thought it was unshootable. Fact is tho that given time, most bows can be made to shoot, the point was made and that bow threw a bullethole also, tho it was not exactly anything that I would want to take to the shooting line or woods admittedly. Designs such as the Excalibur simply make it far easier for the average Joe to tune their equipment so that it is shootable and accurate, and for pros and master techs to gain the most out of the exacting precision of such equipment.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Does anyone have or have a PICTURE of a Merlin Excalibur with the FLAT BLACK RISER and FLAT BLACK LIMBS?

I would sure like to see one of those! Betcha they would be awesomely pretty for a hunting/3-D rig!

IF I get lucky and win the 3-Day Illinois White-tail deer hunt at the Presley's Midwest Open this December....I'm gonna be for needing a HUNTING RIG...

But now a quandry..Be it an EX37 with:

1. Bronze/black anodized with flat black limbs.... OR

2. Flat Black Anodized with Flat Black Limbs....?????

Decisions, decisions....:embara::darkbeer::mg:

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Anyone else get one of these fabulous new bows lately? Any colors we have not seen yet? Success stories? Let's here 'em!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

*The challenge is on!!*

The "challenge" is issued by the "fieldman": You Merlin Excalibur shooters are CALLED OUT...to come and compete in the Presley's Midwest Open Tournament on December 5 & 6 at Presley's Outdoors in Bartonville, IL.

There is information about the tournament STICKIED right on the top of the General Discussion forum....

Are you Excalibur gurus up to that challenge? 

I know of several "Cheeseheads" and "Wolverines" that have 'em...you are close, so... you know whatcha gotta do...:darkbeer::slice::shade::hello2::uzi:


This is the first event for the 2009-2010 Indoor Season and gives you a shot to get ready for the Iowa Pro-Am in January. Let's "Debut" the new Merlin Excalibur at this shoot and then march right on up to the Iowa Pro-Am in January, on to Lancaster's, Vegas, and the NFAA Indoor Nationals....and any other shoot you can migrate to!
field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

I think it'll be safe to say that there will be more than a few Excaliburs on the line this year, and I'm sure some of them will make it to Presley's also.


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Sorry Tom...won't get to Presleys but I will be debuting mine at our FITA East in November, then on to the Lancaster Classic, states, mids and indoor NAA Nats in Andover, MA. That wraps it up for indoors this year.

Things are going VERY well with mine! I am a very happy camper!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

scooby3xs said:


> Sorry Tom...won't get to Presleys but I will be debuting mine at our FITA East in November, then on to the Lancaster Classic, states, mids and indoor NAA Nats in Andover, MA. That wraps it up for indoors this year.
> 
> Things are going VERY well with mine! I am a very happy camper!


What? No Vegas in 2010? That is too bad if you can't go to Vegas...but finances and personal requirements have always got to come first.

My EXCALIBUR is shooting just fine...but the operator shoots like a shotgun with a poor pattern, hahahahaha.

Sure would like to see some pics of the bronze/black riser with flat black limbs and also of the ALL FLAT BLACK Excalibur....


Anybody out there got one yet?

field14 (Tom D)


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Nope no Vegas at this point in juncture....I have the remainder of my outdoor season to determine what I want to shoot and cost before I can commit to Vegas. Never been but there is always a first. My concentration this year is outdoors as the last two years were pitiful due to - well you know what I was shooting! LOL


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

ttt


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

a 34" all black model would be a sweet hunting rig!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> a 34" all black model would be a sweet hunting rig!


IF I win the 3-day Guided Illinois White-tail deer hunt that is being raffled off during the Presley's Midwest Open....I WILL HAVE...

A one each, basic...FORY INCH (40" ATA) Excalibur....probably in flat black with flat black limbs! Or maybe bronze anodized riser with flat-black limbs...either one would be a great hunting combination.....

I've hunted with 56" compounds in the past, 48" ATA compounds in the past, so, for ME...a 40" compound is SHORT to hunt with...besides, it would be a near perfect match for my EX40 target bow...and a great backup bow; since I don't hunt with anything over 50# peak weight anyways.....

field14 (tom D.)


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

I would have no problem hunting with the 40 or 37, but I hunt from tightly-tucked-in treestands, so the 34 gets the nod from me.

Now if I could only find a bit more time to hunt............


----------

